# start after switch on



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi I have just moved my wife's iMac and now when I switch it on the apple shows up and the it starts to install (line moving across ) then switches off, Anybody have any idea where I start to sort this out sorry I am unable to say what it was running as I upgraded it a couple of years ago .
Many Thanks Dangles


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Restart the computer and after you hear the chime, hold down the *Option + R *key. This will give you the Recovery menu. Here, choose *Disk Utilities*. Highlight the Macintosh HDD and click on the* First Aid* tab. _Repair_ the Drive and the Permissions.


----------



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks spunk.funk will try that and let you know


----------



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Tried OPTION + R no luck the bar loaded a very small amount same as before then it switched itself off maybe HDD died.
Thanks dangles


----------

